
If our governments won’t stop climate change, should we revolt? - revscat
https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2019/12/20/21028407/extinction-rebellion-climate-change-nonviolent-civil-disobedience
======
PaulHoule
The U.S. is not a signatory to the U.N. law of the sea so if you are concerned
about carbon, go buy ferric sulfate and disperse it in the North Pacific,
equatorial Pacific, or the Southern Ocean.

